# Why doesn't SCDSL run a Spring League?



## timbuck (Mar 9, 2018)

There seem to be a variety of random Spring Leagues out there.  Coast, JUSA, Surf (new league), EGSL, Elite, AYSO

Last year we played a bunch of scrimmages during Spring.  Pain to arrange them.  So we joined a Spring league this year  for convenience.

Is there a reason why SCDSL doesn't run their own Spring league?


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Mar 9, 2018)

Agree 100% there is no league for club and when you play in one of the Rec leagues you have to  play up a year or two, and its usually poor soccer.........


----------



## MWN (Mar 9, 2018)

They have tried over the years with marginal participation: http://www.scdslspring.com/

Typically, spring leagues run into two issues: (1) only the high level team really care about competing year around; and (2) field space is difficult because spring goes on during State and National Cup.  This year our club will have a few teams competing in the NPL West (https://www.nplwest.com/), which like ECNL and EGSL is a US Club Soccer program, thus, the teams/rosters are not conflicted out of US Youth Soccer / Cal South's State and National Cup.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Mar 9, 2018)

They can't run a fall league properly. Why would they add spring?


----------



## Josep (Mar 9, 2018)

This used to be another marketing con job.   

Teams would promote being “Spring League champs” despite no decent teams ever playing in this.  

It was a great way to bring the stars down onto third and fourth teams and give the illusion that said team was a perennial competitor in hopes of signing 2-3 more sucker families late in the game.


----------



## zebrafish (Mar 9, 2018)

Hey TimBuck-- what league did you join for the spring?

Think we have similar age kids in similar geographical area......


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Mar 9, 2018)

Maybe because it is too difficult to find enough committed coaches for those games? On some teams lucky to even get a few scrimmages in a season.
Seems like scdsl coaches have less time on their hands than Coast coaches. I'm not sure


----------



## mirage (Mar 9, 2018)

The spring time is tough for Youngers, if not doing other sports or lots of friendlies.  For olders, there are too many events to do Spring league.

For olders, Jan to June looks like:
Jan~Feb/Mar - high school
March - Showcase tournaments or CRL/NPL or both
April - National/State Cup
May - National/State Cup, Memorial Day Tournament
June - Regionals or bit of down time


----------



## timbuck (Mar 9, 2018)

zebrafish said:


> Hey TimBuck-- what league did you join for the spring?
> 
> Think we have similar age kids in similar geographical area......


It’s run by CFA/Elite. I don’t have much detail on who’s participating. We play on Saturday.


----------



## jrcaesar (Mar 9, 2018)

PSSLU plays out of Bellflower (Bosco) and Artesia (Artesia HS). Several Gold/Flight 1 teams in this. Drawback for parents is that games are scheduled the Wednesday before, sometimes for Saturday and Sunday games. Drawback for coaches concerned about GotSoccer points *(why?) *is that the league clears out the schedule by assigning forfeits. 

This is the correct schedule link for it: http://events.gotsport.com/events/default.aspx?EventID=63491


----------



## zebrafish (Mar 12, 2018)

timbuck said:


> It’s run by CFA/Elite. I don’t have much detail on who’s participating. We play on Saturday.


What was quality of teams? Curious. May suggest for next year...


----------



## timbuck (Mar 12, 2018)

zebrafish said:


> What was quality of teams? Curious. May suggest for next year...


Mostly flight 2ish


----------



## jsmaxwell (Mar 13, 2018)

My recollection is that the SCDSL spring league was going fine (for youngers anyway) until two things happened. First, ECNL clubs started gobbling up affiliates. Second, they launched "EGSL" and all ECNL clubs and their affiliates pulled out of SCDSL spring league to play in their own EGSL league. After that, SCDSL spring league lasted one more season with very few clubs.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Mar 22, 2018)

timbuck said:


> It’s run by CFA/Elite. I don’t have much detail on who’s participating. We play on Saturday.


I 2nd Elite. Relaxed environment except dont do the "combine" events since its just CFA trying to recruit players. Other than that probably the best option. In the past weve had a mix of rec allstars with some club kids, clubs kids with solid kids playing up a year and a team with kids from various clubs playing as a group of friends. A friend of mine is in JUSA right now its pretty rough. 

A big reason no one does spring is because you have to commit fields. You cant do that with Spring sports going on.


----------

